# Two-toned horn



## Desert Dwarf (Mar 22, 2020)

We bought a few Nigerian Dwarves a couple years ago, and love them - especially the milk!
A Nigerian-Pygmy doe we got from a friend last fall delivered a couple bucklings six weeks ago, and one of them has a two-toned horn! We've heard of goats having one horn of each color, but I couldn't find any pictures of goats with a multi-colored horn. Is it that unusual?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Never heard of it personally, but he is super cute


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, super-cute, both of them! I have had several with two-coloured horns. The strip follows the horn as it grows.


----------



## K Brooke (May 9, 2018)

That is so cool!


----------



## Desert Dwarf (Mar 22, 2020)

Then we can hope to get more like that (sooner or later) - great! Every Google search I could think of was turning up nothing.
We like horns to begin with, and really love how this horn is looking, but I need to do a lot more fencing before we are interested in keeping any wethers around.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Only remember that wethers have narrower horns than fertile bucks, so a possible strip might stay outside the growing area of the horn.


----------



## Desert Dwarf (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep. On this one, the horn is (so far) almost perfectly split between colors. If he was full ND, we'd probably keep him intact (and build some new pens to keep him far away from our current buck). At 3/4 ND 1/4 Pygmy, though... I think best to just turn him into a pet for someone.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I love the multi-colored horns! I've only seen them occasionally but they are cool!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Cute and Cool <3


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

There are aprons, in case that is an option.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Here is Jersey with his two toned horn.








He is a 10 months old wether, but wasn't fully wethered until he was 5.5 months old. I think that's why he has the wide horns.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

You can see where the horns get slimmer. Horns are really like a diary!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool looking.


----------

